# Warum kann ich an einer 3V Lithium Zelle nichts festlöten?



## Maxl (26 Oktober 2008)

An elle elektronik-spezialisten:
Warum kann ich einer 3V Lithium-Knopfzelle nichts festlöten? Lediglich das Flussmittel bleibt dran - das Zinn allerdings weigert sich hartnäckig, an der Batterie zu bleiben. Warum das?

mfg Maxl


----------



## jabba (26 Oktober 2008)

Wenn keine Lötfahne dran ist, leicht anschmiergeln.


----------



## Maxl (26 Oktober 2008)

das hatte ich schon versucht, wohl zu wenig gründlich

wieso kann auch TI in so einen sch... taschenrechner keine herkömmliche CR2032 Baterie einbauen.................


----------



## Maxl (26 Oktober 2008)

nö, das bringt auch nichts
kann Lötzinn ablaufen - sprich: unbrauchbar werden?

Ach ja: bei der Original-Batterie waren die Lötfahnen punktgeschweißt.


----------



## Sockenralf (26 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab schon Lötzinn verwendet, daß 30 Jahre alt war --> da wird nix unbrauchbar oder so :-D



Vielleicht mal mit einer Flex "anschmirgeln" *ROFL*



MfG


----------



## Maxl (26 Oktober 2008)

stimmt, weil an den orginal-lötfahnen lässt es sich wunderbar verwenden.
mus mir wohl eine batterie mit lötfahnen organisieren und diese umbasteln :-(


----------



## marcengbarth (26 Oktober 2008)

Mit wieviel Grad hast du denn versucht zu löten?


----------



## nade (26 Oktober 2008)

Hab das Spiel auch schon probiert, aber mit Lötwasser. Da gehts sogar "Aldi-Baterien" einzulöten.
Ersa Lötstation MS250 bei 460 Grad.
Also volle Lotte.


----------



## Maxl (26 Oktober 2008)

naja, hab 2,85 EUR verballert 
im vergleich zum 140 EUR-Taschenrechner

naja, die sch... ist, dass TI scheinbar spezielle Lötfahnen einsetzt, welche ich noch bei keinem Elektronikversender gesehen hab. TI lässt sich das Batteriewechseln übrigens mit ca. 45 EUR versüßen.

Mit Lötwasser hab ich keine Erfahrung, löte üblicherweise ca. 1 mal pro Jahr 
Station hab ich keine zur Verfügung, sondern einen einfachen Ersa-Lötkolben


----------



## maxmax (29 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ist es eine CR2032? Bei Conrad gibt es auch welche mit Lötfahne zu kaufen, bzw. einen Halter (falls genug Platz ist).


----------



## vierlagig (29 Oktober 2008)

statt löten kann man auch kleben ... mit elektrisch leitenden klebstoff natürlich


----------



## edison (29 Oktober 2008)

Wenn Dein Lötkolben nur 8 Watt hatt, dann bekommste das nie gelötet - zumindest nicht, bevor die Batterie kaputt is.
Schönen, dicken Kolben und schon klappt das


----------



## Flinn (2 November 2008)

edison schrieb:


> Wenn Dein Lötkolben nur 8 Watt hatt, dann bekommste das nie gelötet - zumindest nicht, bevor die Batterie kaputt is.
> Schönen, dicken Kolben und schon klappt das


 
Genau,
das Problem ist nicht der Werkstoff, sondern dass du mit dem Lötkolben erst die ganze Masse auf Löttemperatur bringen musst. Also, erst die Batterie mal richtig aufheizen, dann hält der Draht bestimmt. Kann höchstens sein, dass die Batterie dann vom Kochen her unbrauchbar geworden ist...

Gruezi
Flinn


----------



## Maxl (2 November 2008)

Hallo Leuet!

Danke für Eure Tipps!
Es dürfte tatsächlich an der Lötleistung und der Temperatur liegen. Ich hab mich mal ausführlich mit einem Studienkollegen drüber unterhalten, der hat ähnliche Erfahrungen mit NiCd Akkus gemacht. Er ist mittlerweile mit Lötwasser und einer Super-Duper Lötstation ausgerüstet, und hat sich bereit erklärt, mir die Lötarbeiten abzunehmen.

mfg Maxl


----------



## kermit (2 November 2008)

tschuldigung, dass ich mich hier auch noch einmische ...

meine Erfahrung ist, dass wenn man eine Batterie direkt lötet, diese unter der Hitzeeinwirkung leidet und im schlimmsten Fall undicht wird (das passiert meiner Erfahrung nach häufig).

Meine dringende Empfehlung: besorge Dir was, das mit Lötfahnen versehen ist oder einen Batteriehalter.

PS: bei der Verwendung von Lötwasser o.ä.: das muss gründlichst entfernt werden, wenn Du nicht willst, dass es anschliessend in deinem Gerät zu Korrosionserscheinungen kommt. Da sind die Kollegen vom Modellbau wesentlich schmerzloser ...


----------



## Maxl (2 November 2008)

Danke für den Tipp. Das kann ich dann aber immer noch machen.
Die 2,85 EUR für die Batterie sind sowieso schon verschossen - also kommts auf den einen Test auch nicht mehr an.

Hab schon gesehen dass es bei Conrad CR2032 mit Lötfahnen gibt (und ganz umsonst sind die original TI-Batterie wohl auch nicht Punktgeschweißt).
Ach ja: die beiden von Conrad angebotenen Batteriehalter passen beide nicht ins Gehäuse des TI92.

mfg Maxl


----------



## Flinn (2 November 2008)

OFFTOPIC = ON



Maxl schrieb:


> Super-Duper


 
Hab mal nachgeguckt:
Das Wort eignet sich sogar für englischsprachige Inbetriebnahmen... 

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/super-duper

OFFTOPIC = OFF


----------



## Medical (3 November 2008)

Wir hatten das Problem mal mit den Backup-Batterien für die alten 315er CPUs, da hat "jemand" etwa 100 Batterien "billig" beim Versender bestellt, und die hatten natürlich keinen Stecker.

Nach ein paar erfolglosen Lötversuchen, inklusive 100W-Löthammer, abschmirgeln, etc. sind wir dann zum Punktschweißen übergegangen, also die alte Leitung an der alten Batterie abgemacht und auf die neue draufgepunktet.

Das geht ziemlich gut, die Punkte halten und die Batterien funktionieren auch noch.

Allerdings nur, wenn man Anode und Masse beim Löten jeweils am gleichen Pol hat. Lässt man die Ladung vom Punktschweißgerät durch die Batterie, dann platzen sie so lustig auf.


----------



## Maxl (3 November 2008)

medical schrieb:


> allerdings nur, wenn man anode und masse beim löten jeweils am gleichen pol hat. Lässt man die ladung vom punktschweißgerät durch die batterie, dann platzen sie so lustig auf.


*rofl* *rofl*


----------



## Oberchefe (4 November 2008)

> Lässt man die Ladung vom Punktschweißgerät durch die Batterie, dann platzen sie so lustig auf.



Also wir haben als wir noch jung waren Materialprüfung an Elkos gemacht: Elko verpolt an ein Elektro-Schweißgerät dran, hat meistens etwas nach Fisch gerochen hinterher.


----------

